# Maltese on euthanasia list!!!!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1073741851.629809198.803271235&type=1&theater

EUTHANASIA LIST This DOG - ID#A4554239

I am described as a neutered male, white Maltese mix

The shelter thinks I am about 8 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 29, 2013.
Back
For more information about this animal, call:
Los Angeles County Animal Control - Carson at (310) 523-9566
Ask for information about animal ID number A4554239


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - that link didn't work for me but I went on the Carson site and here he is: Department of Animal Care & Control 
Praying that someone gets him out of there!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for update.Poor little guy!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope someone can get to him now!!! Praying for someone to foster him!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

FB link didn't work for me either... Michelle, if you can find another link for this baby, i will share on FB.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well This Just is To Much******
*Breaking My Heart *


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Found him!!!
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Gardena, CA | A4554239


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Good news he just got adopted an hour ago!!! I know all the FB shares and SM prayers helped!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He got rescued!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Great news!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Wonderful news. He's gonna be a beauty underneath all that neglect


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh, thank goodness!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I was going to ask, but see he is safe, great news! They really do clean up so nicely, if only folks could look past a little dirt and matts....


----------

